# Ordered the Creepy Sailor Boy Halloween Prop!



## Virginia Haunter (Apr 24, 2017)

Virginia Haunter said:


> Last night I ordered the Creepy Sailor Boy with Block Halloween Prop from Spirit Halloween! I was just wondering has anyone had any problems with it?


----------

